# Just thought I'd share this .....



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I was looking on eBay and I found this, I already have a cage so I thought you guys might be interested...it looks like a really good bargin !

Rat Cage on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 06:24:44 BST)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

BeesBella said:


> I was looking on eBay and I found this, I already have a cage so I thought you guys might be interested...it looks like a really good bargin !
> 
> Rat Cage on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 06:24:44 BST)


I will pop it on the bargain cage thread for you,looks like a very nice cage, but if I bought a rat cage right now it would be fatal as I am already falling in love with a little ratty


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I also found this one...with "two female rats that can come with the cage" lol that made me laugh.

FERPLAST RAT CAGE COMPLETE WITH ACCESSORIES on eBay (end time 12-Oct-09 15:23:50 BST)


----------

